# TT Units



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Well this might be a question asked before here but I'm not locating it any where. So...........
When you have multiple parking lots in your town and they are slowing becoming a new truck stop. What type of action can a PO take. beside waking up the drivers. Maybe some DOT savvy people could answer this. My PD won't send any of us to truck school and we have a sh%t ton of TT terminals in town.

Thanks and stay Safe,

Gumby


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

Any signs posted in these lots in regards to overnight parking? Depending on what kind of parking lots they are I think the threat of a trespass could get the message across. Truckers are pretty good at getting the word out to other truckers as to where they can park and where they can't.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

As it was stated are there signs posted ? 

Belive me most tt drivers do not want to be stuck in a parking lot, but there are not enough legal parking spaces avaible to them to take thier manditory breaks.

Most Wal-Marts if they are the main store in the mall etc. offer parking for truckers
as long as it is not turned into a dump.

Most Home Depots post what is required of a trucker on thier property.

Anti idle laws in most cases leave a lot to be desired especial in extreme weather would
you want to be stuck in your cruiser without heat or A/C ? There have been many court cases over the laws.


----------

